# Joe Rogan vs Aikido Guy



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I though this was pretty funny...






I'm sure I've seen another vid where an Aikido 'master' did this demonstration knocking students over without touching them. He then squared off against an MMA guy who dropped him in seconds..


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Back before the UFC the fraud in martial arts was strong. BRB going to my 87th degree red belt in ninjutsu to learn how to beat up the local 22 stone brick s**t house. The utter surprise when he does not leave his arm hanging out like the grand Master assured me he would and my dumb wing chun leaves me with no front teeth.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Seems legit


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Seems legit


See, it does work


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

that was cringe enducing


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Seems legit


lol what the f**k was that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> lol what the f**k was that?


Magic lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

my dad does aikido 4th dan. hes also done everything else you can think of. trust me taught to someone who knows how to street fight too aikido is great. tbh though i only know a couple of aikido guys who could fight most would not stand a chance in a real fight i think.

look at steven seagal though hes 6th dan aikido hes a nasty cnut he used to be able to properly handle himself.

aikido is used an awful lot in mma and fighting in general and when combined with other stuff is a great thing to have in your arsenal.

one more point the spiritual (meditation/breathing/ki) side of martial arts is something i think a lot of fighters could do with learning imo.


----------

